# Will ethanol hurt a farmall m's engine?



## roadbuilder66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi. I have a 1952 m to restore and wanted to know if ethanol will hurt the engine?, thanks, john


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can probably get away with 10% ethanol if that's all that's available in your area. I wouldn't go beyond that, though, because it will start to damage parts of the carburetor, it will attract water and corrode metal, and the engine will run poorly due to the alcohol burning lean compared to gasoline. If you have ethanol free fuel in your area, I'd go that route. Marinas may have it because ethanol dissolves the resins that hold fiberglass fuel tanks together on boats.


----------

